# 211k outboard HDD's



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought a 1tb portable HDD a while back so I got a powered hub to run it. I still have my 500K WD self powered HDD. Is there any way to hook both up at the same time and able to switch from one to the other at will? I have not tried anything as yet, but I thought if anyone else tried this or is it feasible? Thanks


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

There are USB port switches. Connect your 1TB and 500*GB *hard drives to the switch, then push the button associated with the hard drive that you want active.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks! Much appreciated. That should work out fine.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Perhaps something like this HERE at Amazon. One of the 4 port versions also includes a wall-wart to power the hub. I don't have any personal experience with that device, but I suppose the wall-wart version could replace your current hub for a neater installation.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't believe you can have more than 1 EHD on a 211. The 211 is a special case because adding the EHD converts it to a DVR. The EHD can be transferred to another receiver but the drive will be reformatted.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I did not mean at the same time. I just want an easy way to switch between two HDD's. I bought a WD 500K HDD when I got the 211k several years ago when they came out. I bought a portable 1tb HDD for the computer, but I did not need it, so I got a powered hub to run the 1tb. I tried, and it reformatted and it works. But having two different ones hooked up I can have one for stuff I want to keep and the other to watch stuff later.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

I still don't believe that will work. Try it with a powered hub and let us know.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a powered hub. All I need is is the switch.


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

mwdxer, did you ever try the switch?

I expect it would work, just the receiver will reboot when you switch. The switch is unplugging one and plugging in the other, and the system reboots when it detects the drive connecting.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

When you switch from one drive to the other, it will have to reboot the receiver since the OS for the recordings is on the drive itself, not in the ROM of the receiver.


----------

